# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Dream Time Travel, Past life? O_O

## Merro

Ok I'm not sure if this was in the wrong forum or not. I remember this dream I had one night. I was in my room, It felt like I was awake. I was laying down on my mattress. Then my head started hurting really bad. My room started spinning like crazy. It kept spinning and I saw images on my walls. It was spinning like I was in the center of a tornado. I didn't knew if I was dreaming or what. I remember waking up with a major headache. Well apparently. In the dream. The spinning finally stopped. I found my self standing on some table. Or sitting in a chair. And I saw the house. I was thinking, Wtf did I eat? I thought I was high or something. But I wasn't because I don't do that stuff. I was sitting or standing on some chair. The house was made out of wood like it was in the early 1500s. I then saw some girl talking to me, Apparently she was my *wife* but I'm not married. I'm 18 and still in High School. The girl was beautiful. She had one of those things on her head that Amish and Mennonites wear. I was thinking. Am I in the 1500s? Call me crazy. I woke up remembering the dream 100%. I didn't knew what the hell was going on. I saw her looking at me and talking to me.

She had brown hair and sparkling blue eyes. They looked like hazel eyes, Idk. It was a weird experience I had. Please don't think I'm crazy. I remember waking up from a major headache. I didn't knew if I was lucid or what. I was in my room when it happened. I actually saw images. I saw certain stuff you wouldn't believe. She was trying to tell me something but I couldn't read her lips. She also had a white apron on. And she had a brown like dress. And there was plates on the table... I don't know what the girls name was. But she looked young. Like about 18 or so. I didn't say I believe this stuff. But I thought someone could help me with this. I woke up spinning with a bad headache.

Major dejavu.

----------

